
Let's Develop Decentralized, Privacy-Preserving Contact Tracing - exolymph
https://www.zfnd.org/blog/decentralized-contact-tracing/
======
ibeckermayer
Heads up we've been building a very similar app over at [https://www.covid-
watch.org/](https://www.covid-watch.org/) along with another group named CoEpi
(who don't have a website afaik). We're currently abstracting our bluetooth
implementation out into a library (for iOS and Android) and hope to release
that along with v1 of an open standard for talking to a central server
soonish.

The value of this app is fundamentally limited by the network effects, so in
my view its best if we gather all the groups together and share a single data
store / standard.

------
biolurker1
let's talk about privacy after people stop getting stockpiled in ICUs because
that's a super emergency

